# Bacon color during cure



## filmtech (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey Y'all! I'm doing my first dry rub bacon cure and had a question about the coloring. I'm on day 5 of 10 and ive got some really red colored areas and some grayish brown colored areas. Pictures below. I've got 2 4.5ish lb slabs and used the diggingdogfarm.com calculator to figure out the cure/salt/sugar mix. I used Pink Cure #1, Light Brown Sugar, and Sea Salt. They are sealed in 2.5 gallon zip lock bags, stored in the fridge, and I've been flipping/massaging every day. Should this color even out or is something wrong? Thanks!!! Matt













0226172042.jpg



__ filmtech
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Normal.  The red spots are where the belly is touching the bag.  The greyish color comes from oxygen in the bag and water.

Keep on curing.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

C Farmer has you going right.  Looking like you'll be having a great breakfast in the near future.


----------



## hoytflinger (Jan 14, 2018)

I know this thread is old, but it is relevant to me. My bbb looks like this on day 8. Curing for 14. What if it looks like this on day 14? Shouldn't it all be red? I used the digging dog farm calculator for my cure.


----------

